# Full face, well ventilated & light weight helmet



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello all, 
I know there are various threads about full face helmets... 
Many people out there want to enjoy the protection of a full face helmet when they're hitting the trails all day, without being weighed down, or heated up, and still have some money left over after they buy a full face helmet.

My idea was a concise thread, purely for suggestions, spec's and idea's on helmets for all those out there searching for a suitable full face helmet.

I mean, lets face it, the main criteria are probably;
*- PRICE and AVAILABILITY 
- WEIGHT
- VENTILATION
- SAFETY
- and a picture/link if possible for how it LOOKS.*

So perhaps *suggestions* could be in the form of a picture of the helmet model, with any spec's you have/can find, to create one thread purely information based for the comparison of light, well ventilated full faced helmets for those who want to ride trails all day, with the protection of a full face.
Thanks! 
...and let me know if you have any ideas about this thread.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

*Urge Archi-Enduro*

urge archi-enduro helmet: compare prices and read reviews - Bing Shopping

I have one and like it a lot. Vents well but as should be expected, not as cool in extremely hot weather as my Fox Flux. Bought mine on sale at HuknRoll for $155


----------



## Gary in VA (May 4, 2004)

Looking into the Specialized Deviant right now. Got quoted a price of $140 at my local shop.


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

There are other factors to consider when it comes to one of the most important saftey pieces you buy for riding. The saftey standard the helmet meets is an important factor. Then also much less important, but something take into consideration by many people is the graphics of the helmet.

There is a somewhat new saftey standard for full face bicycle helmets, the DH Bicycle Standard or ASTM F1952. 

So for my factors of lightweight, meeting the DH saftey standard and working well with a Leatt I chose the new TLD D3. Its not cheap, but you cant get all the good criteria in a helmet at much lower price points, youre going to be sacrificing somewhere. 

Possibly take a look at the 661 bicycle helmets. They do NOT currently meet the DH saftey standard, but they have always been light (even the non carbon ones) and comfortable. And they are pretty cheap.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

In reading OP's description of a full-face helmet, I got the impression he was referring to those designed for general trail riding and not downhill racing.

The Urge Archi-Enduro I kicked off his thread with is lighter and better ventilated than most full-face helmets designed for downhilling, but it does not offer the same level of protection. It does, however, offer much more protection than a standard MTB helmet for general trail riding which is what I do.

Just wanted to clarify. :thumbsup:


----------



## DimitrisCSD (Jan 16, 2012)

Cratoni Shakedown.


----------



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

IntenseMack10 said:


> There are other factors to consider when it comes to one of the most important saftey pieces you buy for riding. The saftey standard the helmet meets is an important factor. Then also much less important, but something take into consideration by many people is the graphics of the helmet.
> 
> There is a somewhat new saftey standard for full face bicycle helmets, the DH Bicycle Standard or ASTM F1952.
> 
> ...


I'll add safety in there then, but as this site has members from many different parts of the world, I was unsure how we could compare safety ratings, as they are often called different things, and mean different things between countries. *Ideas?*

As for the graphics, that was why I said to add a picture! 

And yes, the idea was for trail riders who want a full face helmet, hence the weight and ventilation criteria, as full DH helmets are often hot and a little heavy to have on all day on the tracks. 
Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Urge Down-o-Matic...I like it alot..it's lighter (Weight: 966 g) than the previous helmet I wore (A Mad Max II the carbon fiber one)....Urge Down-O-Matic Helmet at Price Point


----------



## The Collective (Jul 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried the 661 Comp Shifted 2012?


----------



## MTBCanuck (May 19, 2011)

The Collective said:


> Has anyone tried the 661 Comp Shifted 2012?


Yes, I own a medium in white. Well ventilated, light, strong, cheap. Totally a win.


----------



## finch6013 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have the comp shifted as well. Fairly well vented for a FF and cheap. I got it as an entry into FF helmets and now I wear it all the time unless its 90 deg or more.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

I have an Urge Archi-Enduro. After seeing a thread about how the chin bar collapsed after a crash, I went and got a Spec. Deviant II. The chin bar on it is much more sturdy than the flexy one on the Archi-enduro.

The Dev. II is a bit heavier than the ArchiE, but it did not bother me at all.

Took the Dev II for a three hour ride in 80ish degree weather today. I must say that the ventilation and air flow without the cheek pads installed is much much better than the ArchiE which I also rode without the cheek pads installed. The Dev II doesn't have a gangsta pad like the ArchiE, so there was profuse sweat running down my face, but I think that the ability to remove the liner for easy washing and the better air flow made up for that.

Over all, I would have to say that the Dev II is the better option of the two.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Uly said:


> I have an Urge Archi-Enduro. After seeing a thread about how the chin bar collapsed after a crash, I went and got a Spec. Deviant II. The chin bar on it is much more sturdy than the flexy one on the Archi-enduro.
> 
> Which thread on the Archi-Enduro are you referring to? In the one I saw, the poster said nothing about the chin bar collapsing. Seems like he said he landed on a stick and its end made its way over the chin guard and into his face. I recall he also stated that the chin guard had a tendency to "scoop" debris into his face when he faceplanted. Sounds to me like the same could happen with any FF helmet. Of course, you and I may have been looking at two different threads. If we are, I'd like to see the one you saw?? Thanks .


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

The Kali durgana is lite and has good venting. The Bell drop is also a good helmet for a good price it also meets the new DH safety rating. I would not recommend anything from Urge. I own a urge downomatic and I can honestly say that it is by far the worst helmet I have ever owned.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Warner2012 said:


> The Archi-Enduro is a great helmet for Enduro type riding. Common sense tells you the Archi Enduro isn't going to protect you as a full DH helmet would, and you shouldn't be using it for full DH runs. I would limit the Archi Enduro to the high speed rocky rutty technical runs. It's going to give you the face and jaw protection you need, while allowing you to breathe easy due to the reduced chin bar.


Thanks.

That's basically what I said about the Archi-Enduro in my clarification in post No. 5 above. I use mine for general riding on trails that are a bit technical and for that I think it is great.


----------



## Sly808 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just bought the Troy Lee Designs D3 Pinstripe helmet and while it's pricey (I never thought I'd actually spend that much on a helmet), I have to say it's pretty darn sweet. The graphics are killer, it fits really well on my large head, the nose/mouth guard part doesn't sit right up on my nose, and it gives you a good viewing angle when wearing it. The safety specs are good and it's light. I know that the price is not right for everyone but I splurged. I like that the pads can come out for cleaning too. In some of the cheaper helmets you couldn't do that.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

If you're going to be doing a lot of pedalling, then the Specialized Deviant is the way to go. very well ventilated and will take some decent hits. I finally retired mine after hitting my head a third time in a crash. I really should've replaced it after the 1st crash, but I kept riding with it. I had a small crash the other day and my head hit the ground, but definitely not hard. I decided it was time to replace it.

I replaced it with an Urge Down-o-matic and the difference in ventilation is night and day. Headed uphill for the foreseeable 5 or more minutes? off it goes. If i'm going to trail riding and mostly keeping my wheels in the dirt, I'll reach for my Giro Feature helmet. More coverage in the back than the roadie\xc style helmets, but vents better than a skate lid.

-joel


----------



## spity (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive been very happy with my Giro Remedy. Its not the lightest 1080g. Doesnt vent as well as some, but good enough. Its very comfortable, and I like the way it looks. Price was reasonable. I think I paid $120. Its lighter, and not as hot as my old army helmet so im happy to live with it. Carbon Fiber ones are available on sale cheaper than the regular ones but never in my size(M).

But when its 105 out, and 90+ humity. I like my Giro Feature, not a full face, and not as cool as some but i like the extra protection.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

The Collective said:


> Has anyone tried the 661 Comp Shifted 2012?


great helmet mate, i own one, its light, a nice bit of space to breath around the mouth, ventilated well, i have a big head n got the l/xl n it fits like a glove, you cant go wrong with one, not to mention they look great as well, cheers


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

Tone's... what size is your head? I am 23" (58.5cm). I am on the fence regarding size choice... large or XL. 
Is the 661 Comp Shifted a good choice for XC riding? I don't downhill, but I want face coverage due to many close calls. I want super light with decent coverage.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Bacons said:


> Tone's... what size is your head? I am 23" (58.5cm). I am on the fence regarding size choice... large or XL.
> Is the 661 Comp Shifted a good choice for XC riding? I don't downhill, but I want face coverage due to many close calls. I want super light with decent coverage.


In the same boat as you. Did you decide on a FF for XC?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

So far i am very pleased with my new Devient for xc and a little DH in south Texas.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Bacons said:


> Tone's... what size is your head? I am 23" (58.5cm). I am on the fence regarding size choice... large or XL.
> Is the 661 Comp Shifted a good choice for XC riding? I don't downhill, but I want face coverage due to many close calls. I want super light with decent coverage.


So sorry bacons, this thread slipped my net somehow, ive got a good size head of 60cm, i got the l/xl and it fits great, a bit snug fit but i have a long platt of hair at the back, i think the XL is the way to go for you, the L might be too snug, cheers mate, PM me if you need.

Buy the way its very light, it has plenty of room to breath infront of your mouth, it would be fine for XC although i dont use mine for XC i just use it for the silly stuff if im really pushing a new spot n dont wanna spend a few grand gettin new teeth.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Heretic Skeptic said:


> In the same boat as you. Did you decide on a FF for XC?


I use mine for doing real stupid things that i havnt tried n a bit of DH, the comp shifteds very light, its a nice cheap helmet


----------



## Lpcunity (Jun 23, 2010)

Check out the MET parachute.


----------



## Vindiu (Nov 8, 2012)

Urge Archienduro hands down


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

The Collective said:


> Has anyone tried the 661 Comp Shifted 2012?


I know I'm 4 mos late, but I have this lid and I love it. It's super light, comfy and I find it's very well ventilated. I got the white one and it's easy for my buddies to find me in a sea of black lids.


----------



## Kanik (Sep 28, 2011)

I've been riding with the MET Parachute for a bit more than a month now. I bought it after I had a mild concussion from hitting my face during a medium speed OTB on XC/AM kinda stuff. 

I'm in Australia where is isn't AS approved, so I had to order it on Ebay from a UK shop High On Bikes.

Definitely pretty happy with it. As a replacement for an XC lid, I think it's just right. No, it's not for faster stuff where you need a real full face. If I wasn't wearing this helmet, I'd just be wearing an XC lid, not a FF. I have to bike 12km to my closest trail and taking a FF off for that seems even more foolish. 

It's not much heavier than an XC lid (maybe by 200g) and really isn't hotter at all. There's no breathing hindrance or rebreathing. Since I couldn't try it on, and I heard the chin bar has a tight fit by the ears (and I have piercings in my helix), I got the large, although I was on the border of sizing. Turns out the adjuster just barely goes small enough to be tight on my head. I had to put some padding from another helmet in to help. The benefit is that taking it off is pretty easy as I just spin the adjuster all the way open and it's no problem. I measured my head at 57cm.

Haven't crashed with it yet, but when I do, I'm sure the chin bar will help with protecting my face. All my bad crashes have been OTBs where I hit my face. People saying how the chin bar will break off and injure me are being ridiculous, as it's obviously better than having nothing at all. If there is enough energy to break the bar, that's a hell of a lot less energy going directly into my face.

People give me looks, but that's also because the thing has a bunch of zip ties sticking out the top to deter dive-bombing magpies (birds). It looks less absurd than wearing a FF on XC stuff too. Or having a mangled face from a crash.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

I have pretty much the same view as the previous poster. Basically wanted the normal XC type helmet with all the venting but with a FF guard to deflect impact from my face in a fall. Had to order it from CRC as you can't buy something like this in the states. I got a Cratoni C-Maniac for $98. It's light, maybe lighter than my Fox Flux. Not quite as comfy either but not bad and I'll probably just add some additional padding at some point. I ride dirt bikes with FF helmets so the adjustment for the bike was nothing and it just disappeared while riding. They make another model with a little more coverage called the Shakedown (not quite as heavy duty as the Deviant) which I may also try and at some point I'll probably get a Deviant also. Couple guys I ride with use the Deviant for every day use but I had to be different  Another possibility was the Casco Viper but it was more expensive.

C-Maniac










Shakedown










Casco Viper MX


----------



## circlesuponcircles (May 10, 2011)

thinking about making the deviant my every day helmet. I ride in the high rockies in CO and most of my rides are up 4,000 then down 4,000, so it doesn't bother me to carry the FF helmet on my back until the decent. I usually wear a full g-form kit, too. (elbows, knees, shirt and shorts). Lot's of folks think that its overkill, but what can I say? I want to ride well into my old age. I always wear hard plastic and a FF on my DH bike. I ride just as fast on my AM bike, so might as well pad up. Anyone have experience with the deviant? Is it going to be too hot on short climbs?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

If you need a TLD D3 FF helmet , PM for a great price .. Super light and works


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

circlesuponcircles said:


> thinking about making the deviant my every day helmet. I ride in the high rockies in CO and most of my rides are up 4,000 then down 4,000, so it doesn't bother me to carry the FF helmet on my back until the decent. I usually wear a full g-form kit, too. (elbows, knees, shirt and shorts). Lot's of folks think that its overkill, but what can I say? I want to ride well into my old age. I always wear hard plastic and a FF on my DH bike. I ride just as fast on my AM bike, so might as well pad up. Anyone have experience with the deviant? Is it going to be too hot on short climbs?


I wear the Deviant on long climbs, does not bother me unless it's in the mid 80's. I'll strap it on my back if it's that warm.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

*Giro Remedy AND Specialized Deviant II...*

I'm 40, with a job and kids, so a FF is where I'm at now (some snicker in my group, but its my face, so ef'em... ). I went to my LBS to buy a Specialized Deviant II. Of course, they only had the carbon in stock, and it was roughly twice what I wanted to pay. I was poking around a bit, and saw that they had last year's Giro Remedy's on sale--and one left in a L/XL. I tried it on, and wow, what a great fit. I have a large noggin at 61-62cm, so finding a helmet that's large enough can be tough. Turns out that the Giro's have plenty of room. Enough so that I actually could squeeze a Medium onto my head, but it put the chin bar right near my mouth (could get claustrophobic when I'm sucking wind out on the trails). So I bought the L. Great helmet. I also tried the Deviant carbon on, and while it looks/feel like it will vent well, it was actually a bit less comfy than the Remedy. Still, I ordered a Deviant anyway--there is no way the Remedy is going to stay on my head during our hot summers. I think the Deviant offers the perfect balance of protection and venting--I mean, it looks like a XC helmet was welded to a chin bar! LOL! I wish more manufacturers would offer a similar helmet (the Fox Flux looks like a great candidate for a chin bar).


----------



## Snfoilhat (May 3, 2010)

I have nearly a year now in a 2012 Fox Rampage. This is a DH helmet that meets ASTM1952. Claimed weight is ~1100g. I have worn it for BMX (mandatory), DH (mandatory), dual slalom (mandatory in collegiate at least), Super D (voluntary), and in the last 5 months, many "AM"-stlye trail rides. I lost my health insurance and it changed my risk/reward calculation.

Anyhow, I can speak to the Rampage's comfort in a broad spectrum of applications.

Quick stuff: 
Visibility and goggle integration: Excellent
Retension: Full MX style, comfy but firm cheek pads and double D-rings
Mouth roost guard: Relatively light-weight and breathy mesh. No foam filter.
Apparent build quality: Pretty good. My MX helmet is a Fox Pilot V3 Carbon, which back in '10 was top of the line, and you can see the quality difference. But the price difference is way bigger. The Rampage is a great value, IMO.

I have never suffered in this helmet. But it is not breezy. It is not something you will forget you are wearing. For riding in temps below ~65F I think it's crazy to _not_ wear a FF, because you get the added protection at such a low cost. But I live in CA, and even the winter riding I did today was in temps well above that. This is where the all-mountain attitude that is growing on the scene is really nice. If you are taking it easy on the climbs, the effort level just isn't going to send you over the edge even with the thermal burden of the helmet. And then you can push your limits on the descents. If you ride w/ hammerheads or are racing XC, clearly it's not going to balance well. But the cool(?) DH guys who ride w/ their helmets on top of their heads, the giant marketing push (especially in the US where we don't require FF for enduro) for "AM" helmets, it seems to give creedence to the assumption that FFs are just too hot for anything but lift/shuttle descending. Give it a try and you may find that's not true (depending on you air temps).

A quick word on MET Parachute type helmets - Take a DH FF, and pull the cheek pads out of it. It's the cheek pads that make a helmet feel hot, so ditch them? Then put it on your head. You will find that regardless of the good-fitting liner, regardless of the tightened straps, the helmet just doesn't fit snug. Lots of slop. Because it's the cheek pads that make a FF fit. And its the cheek pads that keep the helmet in place so that it can absorb energy and protect your jaw and cheek in a crash. If you have a 'floating' chin bar on an XC helmet, what is the chin bar going to do in a crash? It will just torque the helmet's wimpy straps like the big lever that is and smash into your face. Sketch.


----------



## Mac_Aravan (Nov 22, 2012)

Cratoni C-maniac is a youth helmet (look at the sizing!).

Cratoni shakedown is light, but not so well ventilated, at least compared to an all mountain which itself cannot compare to XC lid. Should be on par or better than Archi enduro.
The chinguard is more flexy than one from a DH fullface, and is not tool-less removable.


----------



## Bigfut1234 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does somebody have experience with both Specialized Deviant and Cratoni Shakedown? I'm thinking about one of these for myself. Which will be more practical for hot summer? Thanks.


----------



## jojotherider (May 20, 2009)

I rode the deviant for a couple summers and thought it was pretty good. Seemed less hot than my pro-tec skate helmet. I eventually went with less ventilation as I started doing more jumps and such.

if it fits your head, its a pretty good helmet. I couldn't wear the deviant II as they changed the fit.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Modified D3 re-posted on Vital*

Did anyone else see this over the weekend?


----------



## yeti575nut (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone ever try these ----> Kali Durgana ???

Dont know much about them but appear nice have decent reviews, seem priced pretty well.. 149.00 retail..


----------

